# For All You Dick Lovers Out There



## Veho (Oct 15, 2017)

Right, now that I've got your attention... 
Philip K. Dick is a well known and prolific SF author who is probably best known for inspiring a ton of very loosely based movie adaptations (Blade Runner, Total Recall (both versions), Screamers, Minority Report, Paycheck, A Scanner Darkly, The Adjustment Bureau, among others), while his own work remaining relatively obscure to the general audience ("but I've read them" doesn't count). 

Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams is a new Amazon-exclusive series based on the rest of his short stories. Has some recognizable faces in it, too. From what I gathered the episodes are standalone (they had better be). 

​

Will it be a faithful adaptation, or will they stick Dick's musings into a blender and sprinkle the results lightly over a standard crime/drama plot, remains to be seen. 

Dick.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 15, 2017)

I've seen the first 2 a couple of weeks ago and it's ok, bit weird but worth a watch if you like sci-fi.
You can watch them now on http://www.channel4.com/programmes/electric-dreams but might need a proxy if outside UK.
Think the last one airs tonight here.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2017)

Dickbaited again


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Dickbaited again


I dangle it in front of you and then yank it away.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2017)

Veho said:


> I dangle it in front of you and then yank it away.


I liked and unliked this post just so I could like it for a second time.

On topic, I've never seen this show, but I do know someone with Amazon Prime who I will most lightly watch it at some time because it does look interesting


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 15, 2017)

Interesting but I will pass. Not my things, thought.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 15, 2017)

Caught a promo for this when passing a TV a few days back. Sort of thing I would really have to be in the mood for -- somehow classic sci fi does not age as poorly as classic fantasy but it is a tricky thing for me.



Veho said:


> I dangle it in front of you and then yank it away.


Were you on the same train as me the other day?


----------



## JMPesce (Oct 17, 2017)

It's basically Black Mirror then? But is it as good, is the question.


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Oct 17, 2017)

Definetely going to check out this, whether it's good or bad. When it comes to books, Philip K. Dick is one of the rare authors that I can truly enjoy reading.

And still didn't see the new Blade Runner.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Oct 17, 2017)

I really enjoyed Amazon's adaptation of the man in the high castle, but this is a bit too weird for me.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 17, 2017)

Howard Stern says this is Coctober so your post title is legit


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)

I thought this was gonna be some more spam or something. I'm let down.


----------

